# DOT exams



## pscott (Aug 29, 2012)

Our billing dept has told us that Medicare has been paying for DOT
exams when the V70.5 is used, not the V70.3. I thought Medicare
would never pay for a DOT. Any thoughts on this?
Thanks!


----------



## sdeaton (Sep 14, 2012)

I could be totally off base here but DOT physicals are not "medically necessary" and, since Medicare only considers reimbursement for services that ARE medically necessary, it stands to reason that Medicare would NEVER cover a DOT physical.  

If your billing dept believes they've been paid by Medicare for DOT physicals, they might want to be on the lookout for recoupment requests from an auditor.


----------



## pineapplelvr (Sep 19, 2012)

does the patient have a medicare replacement plan? some replacement plans cover preventive....


----------



## pscott (Sep 25, 2012)

I'm not sure if they do or not, but I'm inclined to think that it's a
mistake as well.
Thanks!


----------

